# Asian House Gecko Survey



## Kyro (Aug 30, 2009)

I just noticed this in my local paper(Gympie Times, Saturday 29th August) & thought there might be a few of you interested. It only takes a few minutes to complete so please help if you have the time.

South Queensland Museum Scientists are calling on residents to become scientists in their own back yards to help them find out more about the Asian House Gecko(Hemidactylus frenatus)distribution in Australia through completing an online survey which can be found at Queensland Museum South Bank
The online survey will run for 12 months & it is open to all Australian residents to record any sightings of these geckoes in & around their homes. 
Photo's of the gecko & an identification key will make it easy for people to determine whether the geckoes they spot are the right species. 
The information collected will help researchers reveal how this introduced species is impacting on our ecosystem & find out whether it is threatening our native geckoes.


----------



## gecko-mad (Aug 30, 2009)

when i went up there they where everywhere! the lil buggers would run across the cieling straight for some where to hide real close to a light. they where noisy to, id never heard a gecko squeack before so it was strange.


----------



## Poggle (Aug 30, 2009)

good idea idea Kyro, Thanks for the link


----------



## Kyro (Aug 30, 2009)

no worries Poggle, hopefully lot's of people use the link
gecko-mad they really are everywhere up here, there's a big wall at the local shops that's always covered in them during summer, my kids & I counted around 30 in a few minutes once.


----------



## anntay (Aug 30, 2009)

ha i have the little fellows coming in under my netteds heat mat. and will soon see babies running around outside. not sure what type of gecko's they are though


----------

